# Peanut Butter Recall



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I forwarded a message this morning from the FDA Recall service to Hedgehog Help email group and thought I would post something here as well. Many of you may have read about the peanut butter paste recalls due to potential salmonella contamination. This morning in the news they were reporting over 500 sick and 5 dead. The products being recalled are made from paste so candies, ice cream, cookies, etc... this morning a new type was added, dog biscuits. I felt the need to post this just in case anyone in the hedgehog community is feeding a product with peanut butter paste in it to any of their animals.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Link and text from the Recall:

PetSmart Voluntarily Recalls Grreat Choice® Dog Biscuits

http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/petsmart01_09.html

Contact:
PetSmart Customer Service
1-888-839-9638

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE -- PHOENIX, AZ, January 20, 2009 -- PetSmart is voluntarily recalling seven of its Grreat Choice® Dog Biscuit products that contain peanut paste made by Peanut Corporation of America (PCA). PCA is the focus of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration investigation into potential salmonella contamination of peanut butter and paste made at its Blakely, Georgia facility.

Although PetSmart is not aware of any reported cases of illness related to these products, it has removed these products from its store shelves and website and is conducting the recall as a precautionary measure.

The recalled products include only the following types of Grreat Choice Dog Biscuits sold between Aug. 21, 2008 and Jan. 19, 2009:

* Small Assorted 32 oz., UPC 73725702900
* Small/Medium Assorted 4 lb., UPC 73725700601
* Small/Medium Assorted 8 lb., UPC 73725700605
* Small/Medium Assorted 10 lb., UPC 73725702755
* Large Assorted 8 lb., UPC 73725700638
* Extra Large Assorted 8 lb., UPC 73725700779
* Peanut Butter 4 lb., UPC 73725700766

Customers who purchased the recalled dog biscuit products should discontinue use immediately and can return the product to any PetSmart store for a complete refund or exchange. Customers can visit www.petsmartfacts.com for more information or contact PetSmart Customer Service at 1-888-839-9638.

No other products or flavors are included in this recall.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! I am glad I don't feed any of those to my dogs... :?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, glad we haveint bought those for our doggie.


----------

